# Charlie just threw up 5 times in a row. :(



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I just went through something similar with Ike this morning. He'd eaten bone fragments late yesterday and threw them up this morning. He's been fine all day, so I think we're OK.

If Charlie keeps his food down, then maybe it was nothing but the empty tummy. The amount of foamy liquid coming up does not sound like much. Hope he's OK.

My sister's Golden had a blockage that needed surgery, but she could not keep anything down, even her water came right back up.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Hi! Oh and it's a holiday....the only thing I can tell you is that my Max threw up like 5 times in under 2 hours once. Everyone here told me it could be a doggy bug and to hold food and water until the next day and slowly introduce a diet of chicken and rice. It worked for us!! At the least, I would withhold food for sure for the rest of the night. 

All I can help you with is to tell you that this can happen and it not be anything life threatening and serious as it was with Max. Watch for other symptoms of stress and pain like, is your dog panting a lot? Is your dog hiding under a table or finding a place ot be alone and somewhat hidden? If he is doing these extra things then those are truly cause for worry. If not, then if I were you I'd keep a good eye on Charlie, withhold food, watch for bowel movement (although I was told this wasn't a for sure no obstruction guarantee - I figure that it's a pretty good bet though,) etc. 

I hope Charlie is feeling better soon!!


----------



## kaysy (Jan 9, 2010)

I think they can get a flu type thing. Marty had a huge "event" during one of our first agility classes...4hrs after eating. Then got sick in the car on the way home...nice, and a few times later. Gave him smaller portions of kibble spaced apart and by next am he was back to "normal". Good luck. And isn't it a fact ALWAYS on a weekend or holiday.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Copper has to take famatodine (? - generic pepcid) for upset stomach. I don't suppose you have any around you could give Charlie? I also keep pepto o hand for such things, but Copper is a senior and much more prone to problems than Charlie.

I hope he was just having a little problem due to something he ate or an empty stomach.:crossfing

Bile is green and smells kind of nasty so it doesn't really sound like bile.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Oh no, sounds like there's something in his system he wants to get out. Ranger was throwing up a few weeks ago and it sounds similar to what Charlie was doing. Ranger spend 20 minutes eating grass and trying to vomit something up but was just getting bile and grass up - i gave him a cookie, thinking it would help trigger the vomit and sure enough, he puked up a crapload of grass, bile, and a sharp beef neck bone. It was obviously the bone he was trying to get up.

A few months ago, though, Ranger was really sick - he threw up 4 times in the span of tweleve hours. White bile, then 2 hours later his breakfast, then 2 hours later bile, then yellow-green slime shortly after that. I took him to the emergency vet's because i was worry about blockage. Turns out he had some doggie flu but his vomiting was so bad he needed an injection to help his stomach settle. 

If Charlie keeps throwing up intermittently during a 12 hour span - I'd take him to the emergency vet just to be safe. Or at least call them and hear what they have to say. Hope he's doing better!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I would check his gums to make sure they are pink, if not then I would worry. Make sure his stomach is not all hard or sticking out. Like he is hunched over like stomach ache. Then I would contact an emergency vet to be on the safe side. I know that if he hasnt eaten any food all day and had taking that benedryl might make him alittle sick. When I sometimes take some meds on a empty stomach it can make me feel alittle sick to my stomach.

Hopefully it is over and eating will make him feel better.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Both my dogs had some kind of bug about 2 weeks ago and were vomiting for about a day and a half. I brought my older one to the vet (younger one got sick the next day), and she prescribed an extra strength pepcid, but he is 70 lbs, and of course a bland diet of rice and ground beef or chicken. The next day when Lucy got sick, I gave her a regular strength pepcid (she weighs 55 lbs). They were back to normal in 3 days. Hopefully your boy has nothing serious. Check his gums, make sure they are still pink, and check to make sure his stomach isnt hard and round.


----------



## firedancer722 (Apr 12, 2010)

Hi all...

I wanted to give things a few hours to see how Charlie did. He has kept down his food and seems back to his normal self. He's been playing with his toys and chasing the cats through the living room.  His gums are pink and belly is soft and squishy feeling, and he didn't seem to mind me pressing around on his abdomen or anything. I'm still going to keep an eye on him for any more throw-ups or abnormal behaviors. I'm also going to watch his poop like a hawk for the next few days, especially. 

THANK YOU ALL for the suggestions / tips. I will definitely be calling the vet / taking him to the Emergency Vet Clinic if he seems to decline from here. 

G'nite!
Candace


----------



## firedancer722 (Apr 12, 2010)

Just wanted to give a little update. Charlie seems fine as of this morning. No more throw-ups, and he's acting like his normal (goofball) self. He ate his breakfast with enthusiasm and pooped like normal this morning. I'm going to chalk it up to an empty tummy perhaps upset a little by the benadryl. I'll still be keeping an eye on him though... just for safe measure. And, I'm going to get some generic pepcid just to have on hand next time I go to the store. (I only have Protonix.)

Thanks again for the help!! You guys are awesome!!!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Glad he's behaving normally this morning. Hopefully it was just an empty tummy and the benadryl.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Pmce my KayCee threw up[ and threw up. I was gone about an hour, maybe a little more, and came home to find she had thrown up a number of times in entry hall, livingroom, dining, and kitchen. Put her on patio to clean my NEW CARPET in livingroom and she threw up again and I forgot the carpet and rushed her to vet.

She threw up in waiting room, then again in examine room, but she wa throwing up large amounts of bile, yellow liquid. They put her in ICU and ran test--was a virus. But she had lot somuch fluid that she had to be re-hydrated.

Buck and Honey also came down with it, but they only threw up a couple of times each, nothing like KayCee. Here is wishing for the best for you "fur kid."


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Charlie*

Praying Charlie is better soon! Glad he seems better today!!


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

This must have been the weekend for puke! Flora puked in 5 HUGE spots all over our carpet on Friday, and now the carpet is stained a lovely orange. 

Glad to hear Charlie is better!!


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Glad he's feeling better!


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

Hey Candace,
Just seeing this thread now! So glad Charlie is better this morning. It does sound like it could have been the empty stomach thing...or a bit of a flu bug. You'll likely never know for sure though, and that is the frustrating thing!!
Thank goodness it didn't escalate into anything more serious!

I'm glad he's back to being his playful, happy self and not worrying his mum!!

Give him a big hug from Katie and I 

Kim


----------

